# conflicting information



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello all,
I am new to the model train world. But I am looking for some information.

In research I have found that O scale and HO seem to be the most popular to collect.

My son is almost 3 and I know that train collecting and models can get pretty pricey...so I am planning on starting to buy items now and when he is about 5 or 6 starting to build with him, and present him with more items I have bought over time.

He has a few starter kid sets now,(that are age appropriate for him) so he does have train items to play with now.



I have found that HO items seem to be a little more price friendly, some magazines i found have starter sets about the 150 range give or take depending on what you want. Where it seemed the O scale sets were closer to 300. 

But the local train shop i went to the guy said to stick to O scale. because it is a little bigger and has parts that will not break as easy. I saw what he meant when looking at displays in the shop. 

But Im wondering, I am still leaning toward the HO items as it seems there is more out there and like i said seems a little more in our budget of price.

He will be supervised while we play with them, so I am wondering would you guys suggest the HO scale or not?

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated, as I am trying to get as much knowledge as I can before i dive into this...and spend money in the wrong place.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, in general, I think HO is a bit cheaper. I do the O-scale thing because that's what we had when I was a kid, can't shake that history.


----------



## penlu (Dec 9, 2010)

Bless you for thinking about the kid! What a wonderful thing for a dad and a boy to share together.

I don't know anything about nuthin but HO, and in my limited experience, it's pretty fragile. So if you're doing it for him... or for you... Thomas the Tank for a 3yo.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a 5 year old grandson that likes the trains, yet another reason I went with the O scale.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i think of O scale as being more a toy then a model. which makes it more appropriate for 3 year old (and at that age they are not that picky about realism). i received my first HO set when i was 5. while that was for sure event i remember to this day i still think it might have been bit to early. 

with that while i can see the pluses of O, when my son reaches 3-4 age it is HO that we will be running together (EZ traxk or equivalent on carpet, separatley from my layout). the key word is "together" perhaps.

hope my mumbling makes sense to you . the point is it is still your decision to make  a hard one.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

While I'm new to the whole model train thing, I know exactly your dilemma.

I have an O set up given to me and it is very rugged and sturdy easily able to be handled by children.

When pricing new O sets, I agree they are much higher than HO - The least expensive set I've found is $150.00 (not collectible obviously).

I've recently purchased some HO sets also, the most expensive one I've purchased (granted they're not collectibles) was 49.95 and suits me just fine while I learn about model railroading and build my layout.

Even I find myself being very careful with the HO trains - they're small and just "feel" fragile. I personally would not let children under 12 or so handle the HO trains.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I already have a ton of O-gauge stuff, so the die is cast for me.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I had HO when my son was born. I bought him his own train at 3 to run on my layout and by 5 he was running mine with no problems at all, DCC and everything. I'm a firm believer in starting them off young! Is he hard on his toys now? if not then if you set the ground rules he should be fine!


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

This is a tough one because, like so many things in life, the answer is "it depends". Here's my 2 cents (and it's barely worth that):

What kind of layout would you like to have in 5, 6, or 7 years? Do you want to model a particular real railroad and do you want it to be ultra-realistic? Also, how limited are you with regard to space? If the answer to the first question is "Yes" and you are limited with space, then maybe HO would be the better route.

However, even you have limited space, and your goal is to build something your son can really play with, then I think O deserves some consideration. While it may cost more, your son will get more play value from O gauge trains. Here's what I'm thinking:

1. O gauge trains are bigger, easier to put on tracks, and easier to couple/uncouple than HO.

2. The boxcars, flatcars, and gondolas are a great size to interact (that's not the right term but the only one I can think of at the moment) with his other toys. In other words, he can take his smaller trains, Matchbox/Hot Wheels car, Legos, Lincoln Logs etc. and use them for freight loads or to sort of create a small town beside the track.

3. You don't need to get a 2 or 3 hundred dollar starter set. Ask at your local hobby shop or go to a train show and see if you can find an older stream locomotive with an open frame motor. The wheels on these older locos spin freely. This will allow your son to push the train along the track just like he pushes toy cars along the floor. No need for electricity! Pick a few boxcars/flatcars, etc. and you're all set Add a transformer when he's a little older.

4. I also recommend Lionel's Fastrack. Easy to snap together and take apart and works great on carpet.

5. Accessories. Log loader, milk platforms, gatemen, and many more will also help to keep his attention as he grows up.

I could say more, but I'm getting a little long winded so I'll shut up now. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

NIMT, I think you and I are long lost twins or something.

I had HO when I was growing up and when my kids started showing an interest in model trains, I had to decide what scale to get. Ultimately we decided to get HO, but before the kids were allowed to touch/run the train, I set alot of ground rules. So far we've had only a few accidents, and almost all were when they had friends over to play. 

I have four kids with the youngest being 3 and all have done remarkably well with our trains. Yes it requires some supervision, but anymore I dont even need to be eyes on, just in the same room. As NIMT stated, if you start them early on and set/enforce rules, there isnt a reason why you cant have an HO or even N scale setup.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Are you Arney(I'll BE BACK)
Or Danny Devito?
For anyone lost look up the movie TWINS!
I think I'm leaning more in line with Danny lately!
My worst train wreck ever was My first pair of steam engine's two, 4,8,4 Southern Pacific's and a string of 20 Amtrak cars. It wasn't because of my son running it it was my 45 year old friend that thought it would, and this is a quote, "jump over my finger"... Can you say Idiot friend!!!!:retard::loser::knock_teeth_out::lol_hitting:
My son went running into the house screaming, My (NOW EX) wife came out just started yelling at me because my son was upset and her thinking I yelled at him, meanwhile I'm just standing there in complete shock!! Unable to say a word! Over a grand in damage in one second!!!!


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

O scale is built heftier than HO. Because of it's size, O scale is a lot easier for little hands to handle, plus O scale can take the extra abuse that children at times dish out, HO scale can't.

JZ


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

NIMT.COM said:


> Are you Arney(I'll BE BACK)
> Or Danny Devito?
> For anyone lost look up the movie TWINS!
> I think I'm leaning more in line with Danny lately!
> ...


Holy Crap!  You should have told him you can make it jump his head and have him lay his face on the track and you will run the train around and push the "jump" button and jump over his head. Hahaha...........Look at your face stupid!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent comments from everyone above. I'll add a few simple thoughts ...

Unless one goes for the high-end / expensive stuff, O is a bit more toylike than HO in size proportion and detail. Nothing wrong with that, mind you ... in fact, I think it has a sense of nostalgia that many (including me) find appealing. Given the larger size, O warrants a larger layout footprint to create a layout of visual depth. Even with that, there will be compromises required in the realism of the overall proportions and placement of scenery, structure, etc.

HO is more realistic in its detail and proportions ... even the inexpensive stuff. The size in managable for a small layout, and the added scenery (hillsides, buildings, etc.) will likely "fit" a bit more aesthetically right. I'd also add that there's likely more accessories (kit buildings, etc.) available for HO.

In considering a choice, I think one needs to think about control systems. Conventional (simple block sectioned AC for O or DC for HO), or digital control (DCC). While digital is available in both scales, I thnk the decision to go that route (if made) will (and should) affect overall budget planning, sequence of purchases, etc.

Good luck!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I made the decision to go all TMCC, so I have a bunch of stuff that I'll have to decide what to do with. TJ's right, make that decision first.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

thank you everyone for the advice.

there were to many good things to quote so i will just do a general here.

I found out last night that my grandfather (who worked for the railroad for his entire career has a collection of trains, i believe some HO and lionel my mom thought) they are boxed up now, but we are going to see if he wouldnt mind passing them down to my son. 

with that in mind, he might (hopefully) have a good collection already...and since those will be a bit older and more collectable...i would get him a set that he could run and play with that is not as valuable as those while he is younger.


our ultimate goal (and the wife approved this) is when we get our next house and have a basement, she said we could have an area to build a display.

my boss told me today that he has some HO and O scale stuff he will look at selling me...

I hope out of those 2 we will get a good mix of HO and O stuff, since like many of you said, HO has more accessory items that are easier to come across and cheaper. 

where the O would be good for him to play with now.





on a side note, we picked up a catalog at our local train shop the other day, and he just sits there and thumbs through the pictures checking out all the trains they have...:thumbsup:


----------



## zzlentz (Feb 21, 2011)

dan said:


> on a side note, we picked up a catalog at our local train shop the other day, and he just sits there and thumbs through the pictures checking out all the trains they have...:thumbsup:


Looking and dreaming is as much fun as the trains themselves.I just started this venture and am already an addict.I spend way to many hours on computor looking up potential items of purchase.
I need rehab!!!!!!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

My kids (4 and 7) both LOVE our HO Scale trains. Just keep the expensive stuff for use only when supervised. FYI...They do make dummy (non-powered) engines that look just like the powered ones. My 4 year old loves playing with his "pushy" engine. You can usually find older hook-horn style coupler cars dirt cheap at train shows ($3-5 each) that you won't feel bad if they break them, or color on them with their crayons, etc.

You've got a few train shows coming up in March/April in Indiana/Illinois. (Not sure where in the state you're located)

03/05,2011 - Model Toy Train Show
New Haven, Indiana
Location: 620 w. Lincoln Hwy (Frecker Arena)
Contact Phone: 260-692-2445
Website: [email protected]

3/13, 2011 - The Great Midwest Train Show
Wheaton, Illinois
Location: DuPage County Fairgrounds, 2015 Manchester Road
Contact Phone: 630-290-1962
Website: www.dupageshow.com


April 9th, 2011
10:00am to 4:00pm
Indiana National Guard Armory
1900 Hospital Drive
Martinsville, IN

Admission:
$5


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

zzlentz said:


> Looking and dreaming is as much fun as the trains themselves.I just started this venture and am already an addict.I spend way to many hours on computor looking up potential items of purchase.
> I need rehab!!!!!!


it sure is fun and addicting already...i bought a few model cars online on a whim the other day before i even had a scale in mind...





sstlaure said:


> My kids (4 and 7) both LOVE our HO Scale trains. Just keep the expensive stuff for use only when supervised. FYI...They do make dummy (non-powered) engines that look just like the powered ones. My 4 year old loves playing with his "pushy" engine. You can usually find older hook-horn style coupler cars dirt cheap at train shows ($3-5 each) that you won't feel bad if they break them, or color on them with their crayons, etc.
> 
> You've got a few train shows coming up in March/April in Indiana/Illinois. (Not sure where in the state you're located)
> 
> ...


thats a good idea, i will look into that as well, especially if i get the older stuff of my grandpas, that will be supervised verywell when playing with.

we are in the NW corner close to chicago.

is there a website you found those at?

or just a general google search


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

zzlentz said:


> .I spend way to many hours on computor looking up potential items of purchase.
> I need rehab!!!!!!


The problem is, I too frequently click on the "Buy" link and just supply my PayPal address.  That way I have the item and a HUGE credit card bill at the end of the month! hwell:


----------



## zzlentz (Feb 21, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The problem is, I too frequently click on the "Buy" link and just supply my PayPal address.  That way I have the item and a HUGE credit card bill at the end of the month! hwell:


Most likely your the one that keeps outbidding me,5 seconds before close of auction.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

http://www.festivals-and-shows.com/toy-train-shows.html


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

zzlentz said:


> Most likely your the one that keeps outbidding me,5 seconds before close of auction.


That's _me_ eBay sniper at work!


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

dan said:


> we picked up a catalog at our local train shop the other day, and he just sits there and thumbs through the pictures checking out all the trains they have...:thumbsup:


I've been doing that for years, even though I haven't had a setup for years - i haven't bothered looking at prices until recently when I started building my first real set up.

Just the pictures of the structures, trains and stuff have kept me mesmerized like a kid.

I think it's a wonderful thing you're doing with your son - kudos and best wishes in giving him memories to last a life time.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> http://www.festivals-and-shows.com/toy-train-shows.html


thanks for the link....i saved it.

there is nothing close now, but doesnt mean there wont be later in the year.
:thumbsup:


novice said:


> I've been doing that for years, even though I haven't had a setup for years - i haven't bothered looking at prices until recently when I started building my first real set up.
> 
> Just the pictures of the structures, trains and stuff have kept me mesmerized like a kid.
> 
> I think it's a wonderful thing you're doing with your son - kudos and best wishes in giving him memories to last a life time.


thanks, i am looking forward to it, i have been reading my reports on here where guys detail building there designs, and already have some good ideas, even though i dont have a location to put it yet.
:laugh:


----------

